# Is it too late to socialize/ obedience school for 4 yr old Chi??



## awoww (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi there! 

My 4 year old chihuahua likes to yap when strangers come over, and also does not like kids very much ( he got abused by one at 2 months) Other than being at out he is the perfect dog! I just wish people can see that too.. 
Is it too late to bring him to puppy obedience school and to socialize him?

I wanted to note also that my boyfriend and I also just got a perfect 8 week old boxer puppy a week ago we thought it would be great for him to have company as well as having a new member to the pack! But my chihuahua seems defensive of his own territory and doesn't want to play with her or anything to do with her. So were putting them both in obedience school together! 

Any advice in helping a 4 year old ??


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, I don't think it's ever too late! It's normal for your boy to be defensive of his territory with a new dog. Give him some time to adjust. Be sure to give him lots of attention. He's used to being the only dog. Obedience school is a good idea at any age and is essential for a bigger dog like your boxer. The boxer puppy could hurt a Chihuahua, quite unintentionally, so watch their interaction. Try to relax and not project your concern onto the dogs. They are very perceptive. ) Good luck at obedience school. I think that's a great way to socialize both dogs and build confidence for both of them (and you, too!).

Jeanette


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

it is never too late my husband retrained my two poms that where 7 and 8 years old from barking. it never bothered me but did him.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think it's ever too late, either.

Pedro was abused, and absolutely hates children. We're still working on that - and we've got to keep it up, as we have our first local grandson coming in August. I will definitely be crating Pedro in his presence until I know I can trust him. 

When we first got him, he also hated men, and was very protective of me. He's still protective of me, but he's decided some men aren't too bad - he's always going to be a problem with strangers of any sex or size.

He's really come a long way, though. I've been very firm with him, and we have checked into obedience training, although we decided not to do it because with the trainer we talked to, we didn't feel he would get the 'exposure' he needed for the training. Not too many people willing to sacrifice their children to train a stranger's dog! 

But I can't begin to tell you how much my husband and I have been able to accomplish with him, to change him. His was all out of fear, so making him feel safe and secure was our first step. The barking is under control, and the aggression is almost nil. (He was 3 when we got him - he's 4 now...)

The best thing we did was add a little sister for him - Gracie. She was a pup, and as we were training and socializing her, he watched alot. He mellowed considerably on a noticeable day to day basis. 

Good luck!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree - its never too late. I got Pippi at 3 years old and she had severe aggression issues, she really was a horrible little dog. It took a whole year of constant training, but now she is an amazing little dog!


----------

